# Bomlö Juni 2020 - Lachsfluss in der Nähe?



## Oekland (3. März 2020)

Moin,
wir sind mit 8 Angelfreunden Ende Juni auf Bomlö (Westside Lodges) in Norwegen.
Wir würden gerne für einen Tag an einem Lachsfluss unser Glück versuchen (Anfahrt max. 2,5 Std).
Hat jemand einen Tipp für uns oder kennt jemand einen tollen Lachsfluss dort in der Nähe?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2020)

Hallo,


der näheste nennenswerte Lachsfluss dürfte der Etneelva sein. Vom Bömlo aus, rund 50 Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt. Allerdings durch die dort sehr zerklüftete Küste umständlich zu erreichen. Dort habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefischt. Für den ebenfalls nicht weit entfernten Suldaslagen (mündet bei Sand in den Sandsfjorden) seit ihr zu bald dran. Dieser ist ein guter Lachsfluss, aber ein "später", das heisst vor August tut sich da nicht viel.
Bleiben wir also mal beim Etneelva, Infos bekommt ihr über www.etnelaks.no. Es gibt 26 Zonen, manche sind bald vergeben, also unbedingt dort vorher Informationen einholen und eventuell gleich buchen. Das Angelgerärt muss vorher desinfiziert werden. Ich will euch die Illusion nicht nehmen, aber für ein halbwegs erfolgreiches Lachsfischen sind mehrere Tage nötig, da auch wetterabhängig. Eine normale Lachswoche an einem erschwinglichen Fluss, wo man auch eine reelle Chance auf einen größeren Fisch hat, das ist der Etneelva durchaus, sieht in etwa so aus: 6-8 Kontakte, wenn man die Hälfte davon verwerten kann, ist man schon richtig gut (in der Woche wohlgemerkt), sind auch kleine dabei. Selbst Nullnummern, also eine ganze Woche fischen mit etwa täglich 8-10 Stunden ohne Fisch sind gar nicht so selten.
Ich habe schon erlebt, dass ich nach 10 Minuten meinen ersten Lachs hatte, genau so wie den ersten erst am 5. Tag, nach zwei vorherigen Kontakten.
Etwas günstiger sind die sogenannten Kleinlachsflüsse (ist der Etneelva nicht), hinsichtlich der Preise und auch der Fangchancen. Allerdings sind da dann Fische über drei Kilo schon selten.
Lachsfischen hat auch eine eigene Philosophie.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

